# Nest boxes = resting boxes!



## AtlChickens (May 16, 2020)

Hi All,

New to the forum, sorry if this has been talked about several times. We have some new 8 week old chickens. During the night they all sleep in the coop on the very highest roastings bars/perches. Likewise during the day. However sometimes during the day the all crowd into one of the nesting boxes to chill out. Is this ok or should I block those off?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You'll pretty much find them doing odd things like that as they mature. They know what the roosts are for since they sleep there at night. I guess using the nest boxes for a break is about like us using our couches for a nap during the day.

And welcome to the forum. Ask any questions you have, toss out suggestions and join in when we are just chatting about whatever strikes our fancy.


----------



## TomC (Apr 9, 2020)

Welcome to the group!


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

Welcome! pull up a roost and join us!


----------

